# victorian hap



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought some fry at the lfs a while back that were labeled Hap. Obliguidens. I understand that this is a general term used loosely for Victorian haps, but their barring even as fry was not what I normally see sold as Victorian haps. They have the same blue green in the face as a Hap. 44 but it did not show up in the pictures. Any help would be appreciated.

Dominant male (lost some color after being chased with color)








sub dom male








female


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Hap. Obliguidens has been the common trade name for Hap 44 through out the years. Would call them the trade Hap 44 with an *.

Barring does seem to vary, degrade it seems in consistancy, after many generations removed from the lakes. Of course, since females are so difficult to know for sure what they are, hybridization is always a possibility. Unfortunately Victorian area Haps are usually questionable in the hobby, because of few to no new imports and very difficult identification.


----------



## mattrox (Jul 26, 2011)

The sub donimant male seems to have more typical sp.44 colouration. Broken bars or spit bars don't always mean hybrid. Plenty of wild fish (of many different species) have them. The actual colouration of the 1st fish is not typical sp. 44. Female looks like sp. 44 as it is drab and has some colour which is typical of sp. 44.


----------



## cichbilly (Jun 7, 2012)

Both males are hap 44 the 2nd pic is just a lesser quality fish than the first. The female doesnt look exactly like mine but she's for sure a vic.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I was able to get a clearer shot of the dominant male. My camera found the algae I missed last weekend. Thanks for the input, it seems that you are putting my thoughts over the last few months into your comments. I have had sp 44 in the past and the common obliquiden in the past (Silver with black bars, a red chest and yellow in the body) but there is something different about these.


----------

